# Field/Fita target butts?



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Whitetail target butts are pretty common for 122cm target rounds. Stand up to a decent pounding, light enough that 1 person can set them up (do need a stand though, easy to build however), big enough (approx. 54" diameter), and not quite as costly as the other 2 you mentioned (I think our club has been purchasing them for roughly $180 + shipping). Cores are replaceable as well if/when you do shoot one out.

>>------->


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Try:

www.hipstargets.com

Dave


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

I have to agree with CHPRO We belong to the same club and we currently own 16 and use around 30 Whitetail Bails and he was correct that I have been ordering them at $180 each plus shipping. Same bails they are using at the olympics so Im told by american Whitetail.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh I just saw you are from ohio they are in Indiana so it may be cost effective for you to just drive and pick it up rather than have it shipped. Shipping is crazy expensive


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Around here they build a press and are compressing the stuff they put on houses before the siding goes on. I forget what they call it. 
you can also compress cardboard or carpet or ceiling tiles even.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe Bees is refering to celotex. If you get that, you are better off getting sound board. It is the same stuff, but does not have the tar on it. comes in 4X8 sheets, about $8-$9 per sheet.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

You do not want to use Celotex or any of that type material for a FITA round. Bales need to be angled and centered at 52" above ground. Sheets would need to be stacked verticale and not horizontal. Also would have no gravity support to keep thesheets from sagging otward the ground. Not to mention the weight to move around from yardage to yardage. Ken


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

If built corretly the sound board does work and wont sag with a sturdy bottom and top "steel" with threaded rod compressing the board. You will have more money in material and it weighs about 200# save the time money and frustration spend the $180 and shoot happy and safely


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*American Whitetails*

Those look to be about the best option. I was looking into excelsior, but I can't find a bail big enough for the huge face. Hips don't have anything, according to their website. I don't wan to spend $389 on something that's advertised as "These targets are perfect for schools, camps and backyard fun".


----------



## Niceman (Jul 14, 2008)

Check Morrell they make anything you need and last a long time.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Stacked carpet works well. My club has been using this material for a few years now. Easy to maintain. :tongue:


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*morrell?*

What does morrell have that is 4' square and good for adult compounds? Am I missing something?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*saunders?*

How are the saunders mats? They seem to be cheaper than a lot of targets.

Jeremiah


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

We just picked up one of these American Whitetail targets...it's great.
52" dia. Stops arrows fantastic

We got the one with the rubber "Velocicore". I don't how much they are where you are, but we paid considerably more then $180cdn...and working for a shop....I pay my cost only I'm sure there was considerable shipping involved however...:wink:

http://www.archerytargets.com/FITA.aspx


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Did you buy strait from American Whitetail or from a vendor? You can order strait from them. We paid $180 2 years in a row


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

A couple years ago I tried to order a 52" Whitetail direct from them. They wanted as much for shipping as for the target and the total was over $600. That's how I ended up with a Hips Target. Who do you have to know or bribe at Am Whitetail to get one for $180?

Dave


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

I called them up and asked how much and said great Ill take 8 of them. Yes shipping is expensive but this guy isnt that far away from them


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

WIHoyt said:


> Did you buy strait from American Whitetail or from a vendor? You can order strait from them. We paid $180 2 years in a row


I work at a shop up here in Ontario. I ordered it from the distributor in Peterborough.

$180 sure is one hell of a good price...WAY cheaper than my cost.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

It may have been b/c I was ordering 8 at a time for a projected 5 year replacement program. Just reporting what I/our Club paid!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*morrell*



Ohio_3Der said:


> What does morrell have that is 4' square and good for adult compounds? Am I missing something?


what about the outdoor range? is that not close enough to what your talking about


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

We still use Saunders mats at our club. We only use them once a year usually but most of them are 10 years old and still work fine. The newer ones we have to move the target off center because carbon arrows are hard to pull from the center core.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Two of our local clubs use Morrell Range bags ( 42" X 42" ) for their field courses. I also set up my 14 target field course at my home with the same bags. I ordered along with one club and got the bags for $78.00 each. The clubs built roofs over them and they have lasted 4 years so far. I used rubber roofing on a light frame work for mine. I realize you can't put a 48" target on them, but for the smaller & field/hunter/animal targets, they would save a pile of money. Bill G.


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

48" Saunders mat at Lancaster Archery. We payed $125 each for ours


----------

